# Leaving hedgie with a friend for six weeks



## caitlin.w (Nov 28, 2012)

So I'm going to New Mexico for six weeks this summer to visit my boyfriend. Unfortunately, Southwest only flies cats and dogs, and I can't afford the cost to ship him there and back. So I'm leaving him with a friend (or two - six weeks is a long time to ask someone to take care of a pet) and even though she's always been good with animals - horses, chinchillas, dogs, cats, etc. etc. - I'm still nervous. Is there any way I can make this easier on Woodrow? He's a very grumpy guy, I'm scared that leaving him will completely shut the door on him ever being comfortable with me.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

If you want him to stay comfortable with your scent, you could try sleeping with a number of fleece blankies, liners, t-shirts, whatever you want to use, and sealing them in plastic bags for her to use a new one each week or something. That might help keep your scent around him. 

I would definitely get it straightened out who you will be having take care of him (whether it's one friend or multiple) and have each caretaker come over at least once before you leave and meet him and go through his routine with you (cuddling, cleaning, food, etc.). Show them how you bathe him, how you clean his cage, how you get him out, and have them handle him. You'll want them to do that if at all possible - 6 weeks is a long time to go with no socialization, and at the very least you'll want them to check him over nightly for any signs of something wrong, with that length of time. Make sure she's comfortable handling him. I would also write out a care sheet with all of his information (temperature needs, food, treats, weight, any precautionary things for him specifically - for example, my hedgehog was prone to backing up suddenly in your hands, so I put that down so she wouldn't back out of someone's grip and fall). I would also include a sheet that has a list of things hedgehogs shouldn't eat (I believe there's a sticky in the health forum), and a sheet of acceptable/not acceptable treats (Nutrition/Diet forum). You could also print out the sheet of emergency symptoms, just in case. I had a whole notebook with care info and all of these sheets in it for Lily, it just made things easier. You could also have your friends join the forum, if you wanted, so if they needed to ask a question or had a concern, we could also give advice if you're unavailable - but only if you're comfortable with that. And of course, leave all of the vet contact info and such.


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

In addition to everything Lilysmommy said, try to get them acquainted beforehand. Have the friend visit and handle him for extended periods of time. Possibly set up a few short overnight stays at whatever house he'll be at, and definitely bring him over there so he's familiar with the new environment beforehand. You can also sleep in an old t-shirt (that you don't mind sacrificing) or with a large piece of fleece for a few nights shortly before you leave, then cut it up into six pieces. Store them in a ziplock bag to keep your scent in, and have your friend put one in the cage each week while you're gone, so he gets a fresh dose of your scent. One blanket or shirt will lose the scent and also need to be washed.


----------

